# Giving psswrd to get job?!



## legalskier (Mar 21, 2012)

Some employers are asking prospective job applicants for their fb passwords. 
If you were applying for a job, would you cough yours up even though you set fb to private? If you're an employer, do you agree with what they're doing? Is it over the top or just a good precaution?


_*** Since the rise of social networking, it has become common for managers to review publically available Facebook profiles, Twitter accounts and other sites to learn more about job candidates. But many users, especially on Facebook, have their profiles set to private, making them available only to selected people or certain networks.
Companies that don’t ask for passwords have taken other steps — *such as asking applicants to friend human resource managers or to log in to a company computer during an interview.* Once employed, some workers have been required to sign non-disparagement agreements that ban them from talking negatively about an employer on social media. ***_
Full story: http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio.../20/gIQAVlNhOS_story.html?tid=pm_business_pop


----------



## Kerovick (Mar 21, 2012)

Absolutely NOT


----------



## Nick (Mar 21, 2012)

That's bizarre.I can see companies doing due diligence to check out employees and what they have shared publicly but actually logging in? It's no different than asking for your email password or to see your mail in your home.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm not giving up my passwords to anyone, nor am I logging into my account and letting someone poke around.  I _may_ consider friending a HR person or something, but I think it's going too far.


----------



## hammer (Mar 21, 2012)

If I were asked during a job interview I'd make sure they were serious...I would then get up and politely tell the interviewer that the interview was over.

 Only possible exception would be if a job required a high-level security clearance and I would only provide what was legally required for the paperwork.

I have nothing to hide online (well maybe some of my soapbox rants ) but this is getting way out of hand.  Companies that do this will regret it when the job market gets better and people have choices.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 21, 2012)

Very simple, say you don't have a Facebook account and then set security on yours so that only friends can see it or change your info/profile pic so there is no sure way of telling it's you.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 21, 2012)

Will they need my Amazon password next to see what I am buying?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 21, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Will they need my Amazon password next to see what I am buying?



What is it?


----------



## kickstand (Mar 21, 2012)

No freakin' way.  Depending on how the market looked or how much I wanted the job, I would log in for them and let them poke around while I was there, but then I'd delete all history, cookies and temp files.  If they didn't agree to that, not a place I want to work.

The guy in the picture in the article, sounds like he works for a prison and they wanted to check for any gang affiliations.  Not that I agree with the whole ask for the password thing, but in that situation I get it.  That falls under special security clearance, IMHO.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2012)

only if i was absolutely desperate for the job and after a thorough clean up.

would you really want to work for a company that demanded this?


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 21, 2012)

Why make it easy for them?  I'd have to be desperate to not walk out of the interview.  But don't have anything to hide on FB, but it's the principal.

A friend of mine was telling me how spring break is pretty much a dead thing now (don't want to debate this b/c it's middle-aged cocktail talk lol), the prevalence of cams on phones makes anything you do recordable and put on the 'net within a minute of the event.  Ahhh...all those poor girls stripping for wet t-shirt contests 2 months before graduation would kiss their careers goodbye lol.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 21, 2012)

Definitely not.  

I've never even accepted a friend request from work associates.


----------



## hammer (Mar 21, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Definitely not.
> 
> I've never even accepted a friend request from work associates.


I'm fine with using LinkedIn for work stuff but Facebook is actually mostly family.  Wish my daughter was a little more restrictive about who she friends but I do try to keep track of that.  Watching her was why I signed up for Facebook in the first place.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 21, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Definitely not.
> 
> I've never even accepted a friend request from work associates.



OMG no...as much as I like my work 'buddies', gotta compartmentalize.  My teen unfriended me after I put the most embarrassing comment on one of her pictures ("cute" on one of her baby photos :roll:   )


----------



## kickstand (Mar 21, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> I've never even accepted a friend request from work associates.



+1

I had a guy I interviewed with contact me via Facebook, said he couldn't find me on LinkedIn.  I denied the request and just told him I try to keep work stuff out of Facebook.  I'm not a co-worker of the guy, but he was contacting me about a job.  That's why I have LinkedIn.


----------



## Nick (Mar 21, 2012)

I have quite a few friends from work on Facebook. I have them in a group called "Coworkers" and when I share something I don't want them to see, I just exclude that group.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 21, 2012)

Some of our managers will look up people on FB. But that takes place at home since it's blocked at at work. I can't really see the need to force someone to A) Unlock their profile or B) Give out their password. 

We run criminal background checks on people as part of our process.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 21, 2012)

Glenn said:


> We run criminal background checks on people as part of our process.



That's fine, making sure one stays within the law is one thing, seeing what they do on their free time is insane.  I got checked last time, credit report even I think.


----------



## hammer (Mar 21, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Some of our managers will look up people on FB. But that takes place at home since it's blocked at at work. I can't really see the need to force someone to A) Unlock their profile or B) Give out their password.
> 
> We run criminal background checks on people as part of our process.


Sorry but if I knew managers did that I would not be happy...that's going over the line.


----------



## marcski (Mar 21, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Very simple, say you don't have a Facebook account and then set security on yours so that only friends can see it or change your info/profile pic so there is no sure way of telling it's you.



Come on Andy, you're in the Biz...you don't think they can find out?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 21, 2012)

marcski said:


> Come on Andy, you're in the Biz...you don't think they can find out?



Sure you can find out, but proving it is another story. Now, here's another idea and I do use it, have two accounts, one under my real name, one as and alias, hmmm.... I don't know, maybe andyzee. :lol:


----------



## bigbog (Mar 21, 2012)

Anything legit = systems doesn't need it, have system/network-wide access as it is....definitely sounds like a poser posing as someone legitimate....imho.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 21, 2012)

Not a chance I give my password to anyone ever.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2012)

Jobs should not ask for it but I never post anything on FB that a company would look at as a bad hire.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 21, 2012)

hammer said:


> Sorry but if I knew managers did that I would not be happy...that's going over the line.



Devil's advocate here, not trying to stir the pot...

If someone leaves their FB profile open, full access, should they expect any degree of privacy? Including potential employers?


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 21, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Jobs should not ask for it but I never post anything on FB that a company would look at as a bad hire.



Me either. I only do that on discussion boards:razz:


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 21, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Devil's advocate here, not trying to stir the pot...
> 
> If someone leaves their FB profile open, full access, should they expect any degree of privacy? Including potential employers?



Good point. Anyone that leaves their FB profile totally open in this day is basically asking for people to snoop.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd be more concerned with them reading what I post on some of these forums. I don't post much on FB, too many stalkers on my page!


----------



## hammer (Mar 21, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> Good point. Anyone that leaves their FB profile totally open in this day is basically asking for people to snoop.


Agree but there is a difference between someone casually snooping on your FB page and having an employer check your profile in an attempt to check up on your personal life.

FTR I try to keep my FB page private.  Not easy to get all of the settings right.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> Not a chance I give my password to anyone ever.



how about your mother's maiden name, favorite color and street you grew up on?


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 21, 2012)

I heard a lead in on NPR about this, I thought the announcer mis-spoke and meant a link to the Facebook page rather than a password. Unreal.

Employers will not be fielding the best candidates if they require this. Many good candidates will not tolerate this invasion of privacy. Since the best candidates are most likely to say no to an offer, companies doing this are really shooting themselves in the foot and for no good reason. I certainly wouldn't suffer this indignity even though I have nothing to hide.


----------



## jaja111 (Mar 21, 2012)

Simple solution - "I don't have a facespace page."

This story is total BS and has spread like wildfire. Next thread topic? Alligators in sewers. Ahh... the internet.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 21, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> Simple solution - "I don't have a facespace page."


But who doesn't?

Unless you are advocating for lying? If you got the job and were found out, that would be grounds for immediate firing without notice and no unemployment. And if you feel the need to lie to get a job, the job probably isn't worth having. Clearly such companies are invasive and don't value their associates.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 21, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> But who doesn't?
> 
> Unless you are advocating for lying? If you got the job and were found out, that would be grounds for immediate firing without notice and no unemployment. And if you feel the need to lie to get a job, the job probably isn't worth having. Clearly such companies are invasive and don't value their associates.




No offense Riv, but that is funny! :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 21, 2012)

andyzee said:


> No offense Riv, but that is funny! :lol:


You'll have to explain the humor.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 21, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> You'll have to explain the humor.



This would be no differences than a company asking me my penis size and me stating 10" when in fact it's 12"  then getting fired for lying. That may seem a bit absurd but no different,. Yes, you are correct that you can be fired for lying on an application/interview. But, lets's get things into proper context, what right do they have asking you either fact? Can they fire you? Of course they can, can you take them to court and sue their asses, of course you can. Who would win is anyone's guess, but my money is on the plaintiff. Even in this day and age where corporations are getting more and more power.


----------



## jaja111 (Mar 21, 2012)

Grounds for termination because I failed to reveal that I had a Fbook page? I could retain an attorney for free if I could prove damages from that. Your private activities, if not illegal or in direct business conflict with your employer, are of absolutely no concern to the employer. My grounds for an unwarranted termination are greater than their grounds for termination - if the state you're employed in is not "at will" employment. In NY, you can be fired just for the way you look at your boss, but his ability to block unemployment compensation is another story. 

This is neither here nor there anyhow. This article that the washington post has written is either a sham to sell "papers" or a red herring to put the idea out there. Any company that would engage in it is asking for huge headaches and trouble. Say I have a Fbook page? Say it contains a photo of me supporting a Republican at a rally and the employer is a Democrat? He fires me because he finds this on the fbook page I stated I did not have in the interview. Also on the fbook page is the fact that I "like" Jesus. Boom! Discrimination on the basis of religion which is protected under federal law. Now not only do I have grounds for wrongful termination, I also have a lawsuit for employment discrimination brought with an attorney provided free of charge from the state employment board. 

This, if it were real, is a rats nest in a sewer.


----------



## skijay (Mar 21, 2012)

I was contracted by a company in 2007 that wanted my user ID / password for Facebook or any other social media site and also all forums I visit and my User ID.  

The reason  for the social media sites is there was no way for compliance to monitor what an employee / contractor could post (trade secrets, etc.).  I was not on any social media sites at the time.  I think it was in 2008 that there was some monitoring program or they outsourced it to an assentor for monitoring - there was no more need to divulge passwords or logins, I just had to sign an attestation form that I have a facebook account and that I agree to keep them off as my employer and not to discuss business related items on social media and forums. Every year I had to attest to it.

Fast forward to today.  If I was in an interview and I was asked for my FB  login / password I would say, "no". I would agree to being "friended" but not handing over my password to a complete stranger.  Perhaps, I should ask the interviewer for his or her FB credentials and I will take out my iPhone and check that person out during the interview.


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 21, 2012)

I try to never post anything in public that will get me into trouble with employers, family members, or "others" 
Even when I went through my divorce 2 years ago, (and now) I never aired my personal baggage and have no issue with anyone seeing what's out there.

That being said, I wouldn't give up my password to anyone.  Trust is an important thing.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 21, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> But who doesn't?



Me.  And a big part of the reason is that I saw stuff like this coming a long ways off.

Now that I think of it, probably ~50% of my friends don't either.  Yes, you can have "friends" with out FB.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 21, 2012)

For real?


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 21, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> Me.  And a big part of the reason is that I saw stuff like this coming a long ways off.
> 
> Now that I think of it, probably ~50% of my friends don't either.  Yes, you can have "friends" with out FB.


Yea, I know, I held out for years until I was the only one in my social circle on another platform and not on FB. I know not everyone has one, but a technically detailed response with clarifications would have been a lot harder.

Any ways, maybe you guys would lie to get a job. I wouldn't lie to get a job AND I wouldn't disclose personal information such as IDs and passwords. 

Companies can and do hold applications against employees. I have enough HR background in my position to know falsifying information on a application is not a good career move...


----------



## andyzee (Mar 21, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Yea, I know, I held out for years until I was the only one in my social circle on another platform and not on FB. I know not everyone has one, but a technically detailed response with clarifications would have been a lot harder.
> 
> Any ways, maybe you guys would lie to get a job. I wouldn't lie to get a job AND I wouldn't disclose personal information such as IDs and passwords.
> 
> Companies can and do hold applications against employees. I have enough HR background in my position to know falsifying information on a application is not a good career move...




Good point riv, I've never ever seen an application that asks for your Facebook password. Wish anyone luck proving you lied on an interview.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 22, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> Me.  And a big part of the reason is that I saw stuff like this coming a long ways off.



my wife doesn't have one and refuses to get one.  She had a myspace when we started dating, but deleted it.  Now all her family are facebook friends with me and when it's her birthday or they haven't heard from her in a while, I get to play messenger as they hit up my facebook.  :lol:


----------



## Nick (Mar 22, 2012)

Trekchick said:


> I try to never post anything in public that will get me into trouble with employers, family members, or "others"
> Even when I went through my divorce 2 years ago, (and now) I never aired my personal baggage and have no issue with anyone seeing what's out there.
> 
> That being said, I wouldn't give up my password to anyone.  Trust is an important thing.



same its really bizarre to me when people post every detail of their ups and Downs .... I post the occasional personal update but normally its about sharing things I find interesting... those things may occasionally be borderline from a political correctness viewpoint but there is nothing I have ever posted online anywhere that I wouldn't defend in real life


----------



## Nick (Mar 22, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> Me.  And a big part of the reason is that I saw stuff like this coming a long ways off.
> 
> Now that I think of it, probably ~50% of my friends don't either.  Yes, you can have "friends" with out FB.



Yeah, well, can you have 682 real friends :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 22, 2012)

Nick said:


> same its really bizarre to me when people post every detail of their ups and Downs .... I post the occasional personal update but normally its about sharing things I find interesting... those things may occasionally be borderline from a political correctness viewpoint but there is nothing I have ever posted online anywhere that I wouldn't defend in real life


I have unfriended people who use their Facebook feed as a personal twitter account. 

I'm sorry, but I don't care if you brushed your teeth before you got your kids up for school.  

Facebook is a great social media platform but it can be too much.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2012)

Trekchick said:


> I have unfriended people who use their Facebook feed as a personal twitter account.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't care if you brushed your teeth before you got your kids up for school.
> 
> Facebook is a great social media platform but it can be too much.



Sounds like you'd be especially interested in this thread then:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=26192


----------



## jaja111 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> Me.  And a big part of the reason is that I saw stuff like this coming a long ways off.
> 
> Now that I think of it, probably ~50% of my friends don't either.  Yes, you can have "friends" with out FB.



+1. I ditched fbook a few years ago. Its only going to get worse from here on out. 

The sad part is that I recently made a new fbook page with as many security closures that I could have and have zero friends. Why? Some companies are now only using an fbook page instead of a website. Fbook is sadly becoming a sort of sub-internet.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 22, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> +1. I ditched fbook a few years ago. Its only going to get worse from here on out.
> 
> The sad part is that I recently made a new fbook page with as many security closures that I could have and have zero friends. Why? Some companies are now only using an fbook page instead of a website. Fbook is sadly becoming a sort of sub-internet.



My company will NEVER do that.  And there will be hell to pay if it does.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 22, 2012)

i only follow ski areas and groups i'm intersted in..FB became too much of a "look at my fantastic life" "look where I'm at" ..... like i reallly care...any who do you think you are to think that anyone else give a damn about what you are doing 24/7


----------



## playoutside (Mar 22, 2012)

When I read this the other day, I thought hell no.  Reality is if you are hungry or been out of work a bit, you know you would give it up and hope the work police didn't somehow become offended.  

I think in modern times, you need to assume companies will at a minimum Google and FB you.  Not much shows when you google me, and I'm crazy careful with permissions and content of what I post on FB.  It's a slippery slope tho...what I find offensive/wrong may not be what a business does.  If that were the case and it cost me a job, my arrogant self would say "I didn't want to work for people like that anyway."  However, if I were hungry or facing financial hurdles, it would be completely different.

The industries I've worked in for the last 20+ years have required me to have background investigations at a minimum.  Most times it's background that also includes criminal and financial screens.  Clean living so far, but scary to think where I would be with a foreclosure, bankruptcy or a DUI in my past.  I'm also thankful for not having access to the internet and cell phone cameras during my teens/twenties -- no need to record the worst of those years for all the world to witness!


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 22, 2012)

Username: F
Password: U


----------



## andyzee (Mar 24, 2012)

Facebook gives their opionion: http://www.cnn.com/2012/03/23/tech/social-media/facebook-employers/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 24, 2012)

Just saw this on Facebook. Facebook is taking a stand on this topic!

https://www.facebook.com/notes/face...ur-passwords-and-your-privacy/326598317390057


----------



## legalskier (Mar 25, 2012)

_*Senators ask feds to probe requests for Facebook passwords*
SEATTLE (AP) – Two U.S. senators are asking Attorney General Eric Holder to investigate whether employers asking for Facebook passwords during job interviews are violating federal law, their offices announced Sunday. ***_
Link: http://www.usatoday.com/news/washington/story/2012-03-25/facebook-password-probe/53766330/1


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 25, 2012)

legalskier said:


> _*Senators ask feds to probe requests for Facebook passwords*
> SEATTLE (AP) – Two U.S. senators are asking Attorney General Eric Holder to investigate whether employers asking for Facebook passwords during job interviews are violating federal law, their offices announced Sunday. ***_
> Link: http://www.usatoday.com/news/washington/story/2012-03-25/facebook-password-probe/53766330/1



yes, we need laws to stop this!


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Potential employers can search all they want. I've never had a facebook account. Am I missing anything? I highly doubt it.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 25, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Potential employers can search all they want. I've never had a facebook account. Am I missing anything? I highly doubt it.




Nothing wrong with searching, Something wrong with asking you password to get access and not only see everything you posted, but PMs and everything. Little thing called invasion of privacy. Oh, silly me, I forgot, 1984 has passed and we are living it.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 25, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> yes, we need laws to stop this!



They have the laws, they just need some enforcement.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 26, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Potential employers can search all they want. I've never had a facebook account. Am I missing anything? I highly doubt it.



You're not. I deactivated my account a couple months ago, and then forgot that I did.


----------



## marcski (Apr 2, 2012)

Fired for not giving up her FB password:

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/technol...-aide-fired-refusing-hand-over-172305406.html


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 2, 2012)

marcski said:


> Fired for not giving up her FB password:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/technol...-aide-fired-refusing-hand-over-172305406.html



I'm confused. Why did they want to have administrative rights to her account? What was the worst they were assuming? Did they decide that allegations against her were true because she refused to provide testimony that may have been incriminating? Did they decide she had done something wrong because she didn't prove she didn't?

I'm no lawyer, but I thought there were some rules against this sort of thing. Or maybe it was just printed on my Congresional Toilet Paper.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 2, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Did they decide she had done something wrong because she didn't prove she didn't?


This may help answer your question: _"Part of the letter read: '... in the absence of you *voluntarily* granting Lewis Cass ISD administration access to you[r] Facebook page, *we will assume the worst* and act accordingly.' "_
 They tried to shift the burden of proof onto her. And don't you love the "voluntary" part? Doesn't sound very "voluntary" to me.




ctenidae said:


> I'm no lawyer, but I thought there were some rules against this sort of thing. Or maybe it was just printed on my Congresional Toilet Paper.



_"...the House of Representatives recently rejected a legislation that would protect your passwords from employers' prying eyes."_

Bingo.


----------

